# winterkill anyone???



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

It has been really cold th is spring, and it looks like we may have some winterkill. I heard that there is also a lot of dead hay in the Gayville, SD area as well (Hay capital of the world). Anyone else notice a problem yet???


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

I am located about 35-40 miles SW of Gayville SD. We have a farm here in NE Nebraska and run a seed business selling nationwide but mainly into the 14-15 surrounding states.

I am starting to get calls from seed customers in NE, IA, SD, and MN with winterkill concerns or at least slow green up on alfalfa, some grass, rye, triticale, and wheat.

Growth has been really slow this spring, with colder than normal temps. As of last Monday, our local plumber was still running into ocassional frost while trenching, Things have only greened up well this past week as the snow melted. We are receiving rain as I type and expect normal temps and sunny next week. Should have a good handle on things locally by the end of the week.


----------



## Erock813 (Jun 3, 2008)

yup..mostly new seedings ..we got 3 inches of rain in jan and then a foot of snow and then freezing weather...west michigan area...and we ended up with around 150 inches of snow for the winter on top of that


----------



## Dano1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

What do you think this will do to prices this year? In my area (SE of KC Mo.) the price was way down this year. I have bought big rounds for $15-$20...hope it goes up a little this year...

Tough to get a start when you have to count every penny...good thing this is not the only income I guess....diversification is key so they say...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Seems OK here.Very slow greening up still frost in ground.A couple small spots that had standing water didn't make it,will reseed some annual ryegrass/orchard to thicken them up and keep weeds out.Need to check a couple farthest away fields today


----------



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

I think we are alright here in south central IL, but I have talked to a few guys who are around peoria and they are concerned. There is a pretty large area up there that the hay isn't greening up.


----------



## nwks baler (Jul 18, 2008)

No winter kill here this year, alfalfa is looking real nice. I did have one field two weeks ago sprayed for army cutworms. Weevil should be our next problem in about two more weeks.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

No winter kill in Southern Indiana. Alfalfa did look good 3 weeks ago, shot up to about 8" tall. A couple of hard freezes 2 weeks ago frost bit it a little. Warmer weather will help now. Weevils starting to work.


----------



## CantonHayGuy (Sep 25, 2008)

When do I start to suspect winter kill as opposed to slow greening? Most of my field is greening up real nice; however, I was walking through the field today and I do have patches of grass that I don't see any green coming through. It has been cooler here lately.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Interseeded 130 acres with 5# annual rygrass & 5# orchard.Went over the whole field and twice on bad spots.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm in NW Iowa and I have a couple of spots that are either slow to green up or it is winter killed. Its on its 6th year so I guess it's expected. This has been the best alfalfa. 6 years and it still is producing decent hay.


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

Our only winterkill was where the water sat and drowned the hay out. Otherwise ours looks pretty good.


----------



## leo (Apr 29, 2009)

im from southern ont i heard that western south ont is a disaster zone im by niagera falls area dont notice any in this area


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Winterkill seems to be getting worse here.Seems some that was green has died off over the hills.Some plowing it up.Crop adjusters are busy.Some interseeding grasses.Last yrs seeding looks good but the rest looks like heck.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Drove by 10 fields of alfalfa yesterday 6 were dug up going to corn.2 looked fair,2 looked good but behind.Hay is going to be in short supply around here.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Same situation here. Everything was slow to green up, and fields that looked thin early started to come on, but went backwards again. Have heard that there are a couple of worms attacking the plants in the weak portions of the fields. Many hilltops look thin and bottoms almost completely dead.
Have sold a tremendous amount of seed for interseeding into Alfalfa this spring. Oats, Italian ryegrass, and orchardgrass have been the main items.


----------



## CantonHayGuy (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, looks like what I thought might be winter kill, isn't. Just slower to green up than the rest; though it was in areas where the run-off flows thru the property.


----------

